# Part time worrk with a visit visa



## vxbear03 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey everybody,

I'm staying in dubai for the next 3 months and was wondering if its possible to find a part time job somewhere that doesn't require a residency. if not, what're some options to make some money while im out here?

thanks


----------



## woot79 (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't think that's possible. Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I think you MUST have a residence visa to be able to work legally.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

woot79 said:


> I don't think that's possible. Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I think you MUST have a residence visa to be able to work legally.


Correct. There is something called a mission visa, if a prospective employer is prepared to pay for it. You can google it to find out more.


----------



## vxbear03 (Feb 27, 2014)

thanks for the replys, i think im better off looking for some freelance work.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

vxbear03 said:


> thanks for the replys, i think im better off looking for some freelance work.


Ummm isn't that the same if you are working on a visit visa?


----------



## vxbear03 (Feb 27, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Ummm isn't that the same if you are working on a visit visa?


yea essentially but with no employer, just skills that i have that could be in need for somebody that needs em, im only living out here a bit so getting a residence or mission visa wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

If someone pays you money for doing something, thats called working. They are your employer.

Any reputable employer wouldn't recruit you so beware both the authorities and the employers who would give you a job as if they don't pay you, you have zero comeback. 

Beware.


----------



## vxbear03 (Feb 27, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> If someone pays you money for doing something, thats called working. They are your employer.
> 
> 
> Any reputable employer wouldn't recruit you so beware both the authorities and the employers who would give you a job as if they don't pay you, you have zero comeback.
> ...



freelance means your self employed and not signed onto a contract, it would have to work on a trust bases


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

vxbear03 said:


> freelance means your self employed and not signed onto a contract, it would have to work on a trust bases


Yes - and stil not strictly legal on a visit visa!


----------



## vxbear03 (Feb 27, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Yes - and stil not strictly legal on a visit visa!


Thanks for the headsup steve


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

vxbear03 said:


> Thanks for the headsup steve


Hi,
Its not said lightly - authorities often swoop on buildings and check workers paperwork and when getting contracts with companies we often need to supply copy of our trade licence, insurance and copies of employees CV's and paperwork.
It is a fairly strict working regime here!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## vxbear03 (Feb 27, 2014)

thanks for the headsup stevey ill tread lightly


----------

